# Live action Star Blazers



## Spinedriver (Jul 10, 2011)

Apparently, in Japan, they've released a live action version of the old 70's animated series Star Blazers (American title). I don't know where/if it's available outside Japan yet but it does look interesting.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2011)

Japanese tend to make live actions of their anime's regularly now and then. Either in the form of movies or drama series. Just like what they did with Death Note, Grave of Fireflies, that garbage Devil Man movie among countless others. 

Space Battleship Yamato was just released last year and while it's generally based on Season 1 of the anime, it does incorporate a lot of Season 2. The director hasn't done many other films (I only know The Returner) and it's got the dude from SMAP. 

It'll probably be fansubbed before it'll get some kind of international release eventually.


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2011)

Live action Devilman never should've seen the light of day


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 10, 2011)

wait, wait wait.

There's a live action of Grave of the Fireflies?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup came out in December... lots of bad-assed clips floating around on youtube, hoping it gets out internationally at least on DVD. 

There also talk of an attempt to do an american version

New Star Blazers Movie Planned - Movies News at IGN


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 10, 2011)

I really hope not. It was one of the best, and most depressing movies I've ever seen. (if they did a GotFf)

They can only make it worse. Which is what Hollywood usually does...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I really hope not. It was one of the best, and most depressing movies I've ever seen. (if they did a GotFf)
> 
> They can only make it worse. Which is what Hollywood usually does...


 
I'm assuming technomancer was talking about Star Blazers. 

The jdrama version of Grave of the Fireflies has been out for a while now, and yes it's just as depressing as the anime.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm assuming technomancer was talking about Star Blazers.
> 
> The jdrama version of Grave of the Fireflies has been out for a while now, and yes it's just as depressing as the anime.



Yes I was talking about the subject of the thread 

Just grabbed a region free DVD with English subtitles of this off ebay... I'll post and let you guys know how it is when it finally gets here (going to be several weeks) 

Have I mentioned how much I love being able to buy shit internationally on ebay?


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 10, 2011)

I figured it out after I posted.

I was distraught by teh sads from Grave'.

I never saw/heard of Star Blazers before, so if it's good I'll watch it.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2011)

Just finished watching the dvd... first off, the transfer sucks which took away from what looked like REALLY cool special effects... second, the subtitles were obviously not done by a native english speaker. With that said, over all I liked it. They took some major liberties with the plot that struck me as a bit odd and unneeded, but no worse than a ton of other motion picture adaptations. The ending was very Japanese, with the noble sacrifice so that others may live yada yada... unfortunately they left no room for a sequel. This a shame as I would have LOVED to see the Comet Empire story line done in a similar fashion.

The Yamato was awesome, and they did a great job recreating the ship in the sets


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 28, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Just finished watching the dvd... first off, the transfer sucks which took away from what looked like REALLY cool special effects... second, the subtitles were obviously not done by a native english speaker. With that said, over all I liked it. They took some major liberties with the plot that struck me as a bit odd and unneeded, but no worse than a ton of other motion picture adaptations. The ending was very Japanese, with the noble sacrifice so that others may live yada yada... unfortunately they left no room for a sequel. This a shame as I would have LOVED to see the Comet Empire story line done in a similar fashion.
> 
> The Yamato was awesome, and they did a great job recreating the ship in the sets



Looks like I'm gonna have to grab a copy and see it asap.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to grab a copy and see it asap.



Yeah it was pretty cool... though like I said they took some MAJOR liberties with the ideas of the Gamelons and Iscandar.

That said I'm really hoping for a better transfer on a US release with dubbed English 

Only downside: it REALLY makes me want to buy the original Star Blazers stuff on DVD


----------

